# HELP - AXE Alltrax Controller 7245 ?



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

fisherangel7 said:


> *HELP - AXE Alltrax Controller 7245 ?*
> QUESTIONS:
> 1. What is minimum key voltage on 7245.
> 2. Is main circuit completely isolated from the control votage side?
> ...


I see you have 2 posts, this one and another where you posted the same thing in an unrelated thread, try not to do that, its not really fair for the original poster and causes a tangent from the original topic....

On to your questions:

Most of this is DIRECT from their website:
http://www.alltraxinc.com/Products_AXE.html

1) "*Control voltage range for Key Switch (KSI), Throttle and Reverse inputs: 
*

*24-48 VDC Nom, 60 VDC Max*"

2) no its not isolated, the control board references ground (from an email from alltrax "At this time, the monitoring system is really a as needed basis because of the potential ground loop issues that can destroy the controller or computer connected to it. The comm. Port is referenced to B- ground in the controller and can potentially be hazardous voltages present on the logic board depending on the failure mode."
3) 72VDC is the max voltage to the motor, 0 is the minimum.
4) No it doesn't, there's no tach input to see what speed the motor is at. If you do a bypass without some sort of feedback, you could be at a complete stop and bypass and burn the motor up because of a high load/high amperage.
5) Its software configured, but the default is 0-5k
*Throttle Input:
*

<LI style="COLOR: #000000; LINE-HEIGHT: 0px">*ITS (inductive)*
<LI style="COLOR: #000000; LINE-HEIGHT: 0px">*Resistive **0-5K** ohm (**+/-10%)** (2-wire and 3-Wire)**
*<LI style="COLOR: #000000; LINE-HEIGHT: 0px">*Resistive **5K-0 ohm (+/-10%)**
*<LI style="COLOR: #000000; LINE-HEIGHT: 0px">*0-5Volt**
*
*6-10Volt**
*
 
* 
*


----------



## fisherangel7 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok.. thanks travis. 
One person said theirs ran down to 5 volts from the key? Zap 72 volt key models seem to operate from 72volts? (crazy to have your hand so near that high voltage even though the ignition switch is supposed to be insulated well enough?) 
_"If you do a bypass without some sort of feedback, you could be at a complete stop and bypass and burn the motor up because of a high load/high amperage." : 
Hmm... We were thinking that that a bypass at a stoplight would not happen if the throttle pedal had a switch that only got depressed at full throttle position. The problem we thought might is big voltage spikes thru main circuits when power is suddenly dropped from full to zero and back again as the user went from full to almost full etc. _
Maybe a big enough diode would allow it to settle out ok.. of course the batteries themselves should soak up spikes also.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

why do you "THINK" you need to bypass? They used to use bypass in older less efficient controllers, these things are above 95% efficient, and when full on, there's only a small voltage drop. I guess I don't see the benefit... whats it even being used for?

I don't like alltrax's High voltage key input, but thats just me... I think its a poor design.


----------

